# Horn problem on boxer camper van



## Terr (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi. Could anyone tell me how to get to the horn on a peugeot boxer camper van 02 plate.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If it is anything like our Fiat, which I think is the same base vehicle, in front of the nearside front wheel, behind the bumper and in front of the inner wheel arch you will see a small hole - you need to stick your hand up there as far as it will go and then you can feel the horn. 

I pulled the wires off mine and managed to thread them through to the top and then fitted a new horn in the engine compartment.

Joe


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

I have known some vans on that year where it's not the horn at fault, it's on the steering wheel connections, just if your still having problems


Phil


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'll go with Phil...

_*where it's not the horn at fault, it's on the steering wheel connections*_

Our previous MH was a 51-plate AutoSleeper Pollensa on a Peugeot Boxer 1.9td. The horn only worked with the steering wheel in the straight ahead position. Fortunately, during MOT, that was the wheel's position. But the second the steering wheel was turned, the horn failed to sound!! :evil:

I stripped the centre of the steering wheel, not hard, cleared much of the grease out, bent a couple of connections to firm them up, refitted everything, Bob's your uncle... :roll: :wink:


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Horn*

Been there, its behind the front bumper shirt and a bit of a pig to get to you need to undo the bolts in the wheel arch and ease it away enough to get to it. I just got a new horn for about a tenner and fitted it in the engine compartment and left the old one there.

Graham


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Terr said:


> Hi. Could anyone tell me how to get to the horn on a peugeot boxer camper van 02 plate.


As others have said it is behind the front grille panel slightly below the level of the headlights on the nearside and difficult to gain access to.

I replaced mine with a unit from Halfords, and managed to do it without removing anything apart from the electrical connections, but it was difficult to get to, although from memory there is only one bolt holding it on. I just can't remember if I gained access to it from above or below?

Make sure the engine is cold when you do it!

Mark


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

You first remove thefront grill by 4 screws at the top and one at the bottom.
Then to remove the n/s headlight you remove the screw at the top and the other screw on the inner edge.
Then just get hold of the inner edge and pull out wards ( like it is on a hinge)and this releases a ball type fitting on the other side.
You can now get at the horn very easily.
It takes about 5 minutes to gain access.

BrianM


----------



## Terr (Dec 15, 2009)

Cheers every one who replyed re-HORN ON MOTERHOME
All sorted now


Terry H


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Now I too have got a non-working horn on my 03 Boxer MH. Fuses seem ok.

Before digging into the wheel arch I thought I would have a go at the steering column end. 

a. how do i get the horn/ centre of the steering wheel off? ( I am afraid to just pull in case I break something!)

b. is there a connection at the base of the column please?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Terr said:


> Cheers every one who replyed re-HORN ON MOTERHOME
> All sorted now
> 
> Terry H


So what was it in the end Terry?

Ray.


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

richardsnow said:


> Now I too have got a non-working horn on my 03 Boxer MH. Fuses seem ok.
> 
> Before digging into the wheel arch I thought I would have a go at the steering column end.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear yours is sorted, I too would like to know what the problem was? Mine is far from sorted so any suggestions please?


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Need to get my horn sorted urgently!!

Please can someone tell me how i get the horn push/ centre of the steering wheel off on my Boxer 03 without air bags? ( I am afraid to just pull in case I break something!)


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Richard.

If you have NO airbag, just go for it. It's nearly four years since I removed my wheel centre but it really was as simple as gentle persuasion. I just eased it off until I could see the brass/copper contact ring.

In my case, the horn was fine when the wheel was straight, but it failed when turned even slightly. I cleaned all the contact surfaces, might have bent some slightly, refitted everything and TOOT! :roll: :wink:


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestion but I decided to dig out the horn from behind the headlight and test that. It was faulty and I bought another from a scrap yard for £2 so problem solved!
Thanks again


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

arturusuk said:


> You first remove thefront grill by 4 screws at the top and one at the bottom.
> Then to remove the n/s headlight you remove the screw at the top and the other screw on the inner edge.
> Then just get hold of the inner edge and pull out wards ( like it is on a hinge)and this releases a ball type fitting on the other side.
> You can now get at the horn very easily.
> ...


Spot on BrianM thats the way I did it. It's easy.
To find out if its the horn before doing any dismantling, locate the horn relay NS engine compartment, using a screwdriver as a stethoscope get someone to press the horn button if you hear a click, it's the horn. If you don't its the button, fuse or relay.


----------

